# What Channels would you like to see added to E*?



## jhamps10 (Sep 27, 2005)

What does everyone want on Dish net.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

VH1 Country, HBO Zone, the other 4 Cinemax channels


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

Even though I said it on the other thread about this...
LOGO


----------



## tvwatcher365 (May 24, 2005)

YES Network, LOGO, Oxygen, Fine Living, PBS Kids Sprout


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Here we go.. fresh thread - successfully started and continued.... 

P.S. Do you people want all those for Christmas .. or before / after Christmas?


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

jhamps10 said:


> What does everyone want on Dish net.


Might as well add it to this thread:

CNN-International!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

BBC-World
Deutsche Welle
CBC


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

The Mets sports net for my local RSN and MASN for the Orioles and Nationals on EI package.
Nothing else!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Slamminc11 said:


> Even though I said it on the other thread about this...
> LOGO


Dish won't add any channels until next year. Why? They just added 4 sports channels! You'll be whinning next year, when they raise rates 7%..


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> Dish won't add any channels until next year. Why? They just added 4 sports channels! You'll be whinning next year, when they raise rates 7%..


Where the flippin' hell am I whining? Thread asked, I replied. Didn't threaten to leave; didn't threaten to cancel my account; didn't threaten to go to Direct or Comcrap which both had it. Just simply said that even though this same thread appears on here, and I replied the same way on it, that I would like Dish to add LOGO. 
As far as rate increases go, I have never, I repeat *NEVER* have complained about a rate increase. Why, because I know it is part of the game. Fortunately I am with a company that so far has done a hell of a job of keeping their rate increases in check unlike other companies out there. LOGO (if it is added) won't be the reason for the rate increase, it will be for the sports channels. I didn't ask for them, I didn't vote for them, but they are there, and we all will get to pay for them. Again, part of the game. So Paul, you can go try picking on someone else. Or is it that you are picking because of the channel I want???


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Go pick some strawberries maybe?


----------



## wb2mkx (Sep 17, 2005)

I'd love to see YES Network!


----------



## glennh73 (Sep 5, 2005)

Universal HD , locals HD, WB HD, Fox HD, ESPN2 HD an rest of Voom


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Here are some of the requests made over the past year in the old thread:
*ADDED*
CSTV, Comcast Chicago, NFL Network, ESPNU, ESPN Deportes

*Still Waiting?* (in some randomized order)
WWE 24/7, The Sportsman Channel, Yes, Comcast Sports South,

Hallmark Movie Channel, Trio, Oxygen, the rest of the VH1 and MTV music channels, JC-TV (blocked by SkyAngel), The Tube, Ovation, Goodlife (now American Life), Horror Channel, B Mania Movies, BET Jazz, FitTV, Fine Living, Outer Max & Thriller Max, TV One, Logo, BLUES Channels,

CBC Canada, CNN International, Newsworld Int'l (now Al Gore's Current), ABC NewsWorld, C-SPAN 3, EuroNews, BBC World, Annenberg/CPB Channel, The International Channel, Sky News

ESPN2HD, Broadcast Network HD, Universal HD, Starz and Max HD, Every current network's HD version,

Available west feeds of current channels.

I've probably missed a couple ... but there were a lot of repeats for the same channels ...

JL


----------



## Chris Walker (May 19, 2004)

MASN would be nice if it's still around next spring. HBO Zone as well just to be able to have all the HBOs


And if Dish wants to provide a proper Extra Innings package they need to do something with the YES situation. Fine if they don't want to provide it to the NYC crowd, but those Yankees games not on an opponents' RSN are real problems with the Dish EI package.


----------



## pringerx (Apr 16, 2005)

Some channel requests:

The Anime Network
MTV Hits
VH1 Mega Hits


----------



## Haralampi (Sep 9, 2005)

Give us Setanta Sport. There has been numerous requests for this channel. There are many people who will pay $11.99/mo for this channel.


----------



## Stalky14 (Feb 18, 2005)

I guess I'll toss my BBC World request in here. Offer it in an international news package
consisting of BBC World, CNNI, EuroNews, and maybe DW. Put in on 121 or 61.5/148.
Charge extra for it. It should be a cheap buck for Dish, certainly cheaper than 4 new
sports channels in major packages on core satellites.

I'll vote for The Tube too. I get it on FTA already and it really seems to be the best music channel
there is right now for the US market. IMF doesn't have enough variety, and DeluxeMusic has
potential, but from what I've seen so far they are too much of a Euro-flavored MTV wannabe,
although it is kind of funny to watch Germans trying to act all "gangsta". A shame really.
All the MTV's and VH1's are pretty much a writeoff at this point except maybe VH1 Classic.
Fuse has gone the Greasy-Kid-Stuff route. The Tube really is the closest thing to M2 back in the
day. I hope it lasts at least as long as M2 did before it became MTV2 and started to suck.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

glennh73 said:


> Universal HD , locals HD, WB HD, Fox HD, ESPN2 HD an rest of Voom


I'll second this list.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

They can't add CBC Canada to a basic package. They MAY be able to add the local affiliates for Windsor in the Detroit DMA and Niagra Falls in the Buffalo DMA but that's about it.


----------



## DHall (Apr 29, 2004)

glennh73 said:


> Universal HD , locals HD, WB HD, Fox HD, ESPN2 HD an rest of Voom


I'll third this list. Especially ESPN2HD before the World Cup starts.


----------



## jmeluni (Apr 29, 2002)

jeffwtux said:


> They can't add CBC Canada to a basic package. They MAY be able to add the local affiliates for Windsor in the Detroit DMA and Niagra Falls in the Buffalo DMA but that's about it.


I don't think there would be any Syndex violation if they added a CBC channel from Toronto for example, and then just blacked out the station when USA programing was airing on that channel. Am I correct?


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

wb2mkx said:


> I'd love to see YES Network!


I'm curious, why does everyone want the YES Network, what do they show?


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

Haralampi said:


> Give us Setanta Sport. There has been numerous requests for this channel. There are many people who will pay $11.99/mo for this channel.


Hear, hear!


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

Stalky14 said:


> I guess I'll toss my BBC World request in here. Offer it in an international news package
> consisting of BBC World, CNNI, EuroNews, and maybe DW. Put in on 121 or 61.5/148.
> Charge extra for it. It should be a cheap buck for Dish.


Great idea!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

co_gooner said:


> I'm curious, why does everyone want the YES Network, what do they show?


I believe they show NY Yankies football


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Darkman said:


> I believe they show NY Yankies football


The Yankees play football now? Damn! That's a versitile franchise! Maybe they can take on the Bruins for a new type of cross-sport rivalry!

YES Network = Yankees Entertainment and Sports Network.

Anyway, let's not forget about American Life TV

Also Hallmark Movie Channel is available on Sky Angel now.

See ya
Tony


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> The Yankees play football now? Damn! That's a versitile franchise! Maybe they can take on the Bruins for a new type of cross-sport rivalry!
> 
> YES Network = Yankees Entertainment and Sports Network.
> 
> ...


here ya go mr tony!!!!! http://www.scripophily.net/newyoyafocli.html aka Baltimore Colts aka indianapolis colts


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Sorry, lol... - hehe - of course - Baseball - MLB - NY Yankies... (Not football) 

My mind is not all there today.. it's wondering away .. - have to move my mother also more likely today, etc...


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Juan. I'll file that link under the "you learn something new every day" file!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

ESPN2-HD
Setanta USA
TyC Sports


----------



## Avsfan33 (Sep 16, 2005)

How about Altitude Sports in HD. Now that Hockey is back, it sure would be nice to watch the Colorado Avalanche in HD.


----------



## Spliff (Sep 20, 2005)

Sirus NPR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dishjoe (Feb 28, 2005)

YES Network!!!


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

Oln-hd


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

tvwatcher365 said:


> YES Network, LOGO, Oxygen, Fine Living, PBS Kids Sprout


What is LOGO?


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

ESPN2HD
Cinemax HD
Starz HD
The Movie Channel HD
MSG HD
Comcast Sportsnet Philadelphia HD
CN8
YES HD
FoxSportsNY HD
Fox 29 Phila HD
WCAU 10 Phila NBC HD
WPVI 6 Phila ABC HD
WNET 13 NY PBS HD
WHYY 12 Phila PBS HD
WPSG 57 UPN Phila HD
WPHL 17 WB Phila HD
KYW 3 Phila CBS HD
WPIX 11 NY HD


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

ESPN2 HD.

Oh, if they would add Fox News to the AT60 then I wouldn't have to spend all that money for AT120 for just Fox News (really the only SD channel I watch).

Rick R


----------



## herzzreh (Sep 1, 2005)

I really don't want anything added but I'd like them to move the damn shopping channels to 110 and move Hist Intl, Style etc. to 119...

I'd rather have 50 new SD channels than 10 HD channels.


----------



## jhamps10 (Sep 27, 2005)

Rick_R said:


> ESPN2 HD.
> 
> Oh, if they would add Fox News to the AT60 then I wouldn't have to spend all that money for AT120 for just Fox News (really the only SD channel I watch).
> 
> Rick R


I will second that on Fox News. Plus I would also like fine living, VH1 Country(It actually shows videos all day), Hallmark movie channel, move the main Hallmark channel and NGC from AT 180 to AT 120.

And here's an idea you might want to think about. Make only 2 channel lineups. get rid of AT 60 and have part of AT 180 move to a lower package say have an AT 150 and have it for say $35.99 w/locals. And drop the AT 180 price to the current at 120 price of $42.99 w/locals. Sounds really far fetched, but I think it could work. it would create a price war between D* and E*.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Link said:


> What is LOGO?


A TV network aimed at homosexuals

http://www.logoonline.com/

See ya
Tony


----------



## Chris Walker (May 19, 2004)

Dish needs to add BET Jazz too. Never seen the channel but from the schedule it looks appealing. I am sure there are many jazz fans such as myself who would enjoy a dedicated channel to jazz music.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Chris Walker said:


> Dish needs to add BET Jazz too. Never seen the channel but from the schedule it looks appealing. I am sure there are many jazz fans such as myself who would enjoy a dedicated channel to jazz music.


I absolutely love the channel. I've had it for years through Comcast. In fact, it is BET on Jazz whom I solely thank for introducing me to the legend "Burning Spear". Thanks BET on Jazz!


----------



## jmeluni (Apr 29, 2002)

herzzreh said:


> I'd rather have 50 new SD channels than 10 HD channels.


I agree, but only when there is is enough capacity to add them! I don't have HD and don't anticipate getting an HD receiver in the near future - they're just too expensive. When the cost of an HD receiver that is around the size of a 27" set gets to be the same price as a SD 27" TV (~$200), I'll buy one. In the mean time, my SD set is fine and frankly, I would rather spend the money on frivolous things like gasoline, food, and my utility heating bill.

Please understand that I don't have anything against HD but, I think if you surveyed all Dish customers (not just the members on this board), you would probably find that 90% of them are watching via SD televisions and are in no hurry to upgrade.


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

Rick_R said:


> ESPN2 HD.
> 
> Oh, if they would add Fox News to the AT60 then I wouldn't have to spend all that money for AT120 for just Fox News (really the only SD channel I watch).
> 
> Rick R


You a Republican by any chance


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

TNGTony said:


> The Yankees play football now? Damn! That's a versitile franchise! Maybe they can take on the Bruins for a new type of cross-sport rivalry!
> 
> YES Network = Yankees Entertainment and Sports Network.
> 
> ...


So that's it! Yankees Entertainment and Sports Network! Geez, I thought it was gonna be something mind blowing the way people go on about it


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Infidel!


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Darkman said:


> I believe they show NY Yankies football


What's a Yankie?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

co_gooner said:


> You a Republican by any chance


Boy, Dems really hate that there is 1 channel they do not control.


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> Boy, Dems really hate that there is 1 channel they do not control.


Next you're gonna tell me that all the media in this country is left wing...ha, ha, ha , ha...I woudln't mind if it was simply objective


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

co_gooner said:


> Next you're gonna tell me that all the media in this country is left wing...ha, ha, ha , ha...I woudln't mind if it was simply objective


You a Democrat by any chance?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

jrbdmb said:


> What's a Yankie?


Yankee, i guess 

You know ---------> Yankees, go home! Yankees, go home!


----------



## herzzreh (Sep 1, 2005)

jmeluni said:


> I agree, but only when there is is enough capacity to add them! I don't have HD and don't anticipate getting an HD receiver in the near future - they're just too expensive. When the cost of an HD receiver that is around the size of a 27" set gets to be the same price as a SD 27" TV (~$200), I'll buy one. In the mean time, my SD set is fine and frankly, I would rather spend the money on frivolous things like gasoline, food, and my utility heating bill.
> 
> Please understand that I don't have anything against HD but, I think if you surveyed all Dish customers (not just the members on this board), you would probably find that 90% of them are watching via SD televisions and are in no hurry to upgrade.


Which is why I think they should roll out more SD channels. How many SD channels can you roll out in the place of 1 HD channel?


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> You a Democrat by any chance?


Not really, I'm a Brit living in Colorado, that's maybe why I can have a more objective view of the media in this country as I've experienced the way stations in other countries report things - Iraq for instance.

I have no particular affiliation, I do however think that voting good old Dubya back in was an act of lunacy, that people will live to regret, but that doesn't mean I'm a democrat, just that I have common sense and a reasonably balanced perspective on world issues


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

So, back on topic. I'll thow my vote in for ESPN2 HD!


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Fox News HD


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Did I say Logo yet


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I don't know .. I am sure you did 

But I am sure one of my co-workers would like to be able to receive this channel ... 

After all he openly told me who he "is" .. and few times already hinted (regardless if directly or indirectly) on having a crash on me ... or on desire to try and explore the possibility .. if something can happen between us.. as a relationship maybe or something.. 
... hmmmmm 

Makes me feel somewhat uncomfortable too on occasion.. I just joke it off basically .. (my nature) .. But sometimes i think i will just tell him more directly .. but politely .. something like: "look - it's definatly not my cup of tea basically.." .. or "you are definatly trying to pee against the wrong tree" .. or something like that 

Will have to be in my jokingly manner though.. not to hurt his feelings to much, etc ....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Just leave a copy of the employee handbook open to the page on sexual harrassment. 

JL


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I would not really call it sexual harrassment YET .. it's NOT that bad.. NOT YET anyhow 

P.S. He DID tell me though.. that in homosexual relationship there is (so called i guess) "top" and "bottom" (Top i guess would be being like a man.. and Bottom - like a woman) ... and that He is "bottom" :sure: :grin:  :icon_cool


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TMI! If I wanted to know that much I'd ask E* to add LOGO or buy a HERE PPV. :lol:

JL


----------



## dmgaspari (Sep 14, 2005)

I am so pissed that E* is not carrying Altitude HD (Avalanche Hockey). I watched at a friend's house last night on Comcast Cable. It was truly amazing. I'm called E* and Altitude. It looks like E* will not carry Altitude HD this year. As much as I hate to do it, I'm switching to Comcast. No Altitude HD is a show stopper for me.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

dmgaspari said:


> I am so pissed that E* is not carrying Altitude HD (Avalanche Hockey). I watched at a friend's house last night on Comcast Cable. It was truly amazing. I'm called E* and Altitude. It looks like E* will not carry Altitude HD this year. As much as I hate to do it, I'm switching to Comcast. No Altitude HD is a show stopper for me.


okay, bye!


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

HD, HD, and more HD!!


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

The one channel that is advertising forgot the name but it has extreme sports,, and more HD channels would be nice.. Like HD CNN..


----------



## johnbelt28 (Nov 6, 2004)

Setanta,The Fight channel,goodlife tv.Anything with classic tv.I used to love Nick at Nite and TV Land but now its horrible.Tv land canada and deja view blow them away.I'm a news junkie so something with a international view.Sky news was the best thing i've seen on fox news when the london bombings happened.


----------



## azphi (Apr 1, 2004)

Espn2 Hd


----------



## gregmisc (Jan 10, 2005)

ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX HD (more HD).


----------



## johnbelt28 (Nov 6, 2004)

Oln


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

The Sportsman Channel


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

dmgaspari said:


> I am so pissed that E* is not carrying Altitude HD (Avalanche Hockey). I watched at a friend's house last night on Comcast Cable. It was truly amazing. I'm called E* and Altitude. It looks like E* will not carry Altitude HD this year. As much as I hate to do it, I'm switching to Comcast. No Altitude HD is a show stopper for me.


E* would add Altitude HD in a heartbeat if they had a blimp over the arena with a HD camera displaying the largest E* billboard (The Pepsi Center's roof) :lol:


----------



## News Junky (Mar 16, 2005)

Distant market locals even if federal regulation require channels to be blocked when network programs are scheduled. This would allow for local newscasts from cities accoss America similar to the NFL Sunday Ticket but America's Newsroom 7 days a week at 6am, 12noon, 6pm and 11pm.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

News Junky said:


> Distant market locals even if federal regulation require channels to be blocked when network programs are scheduled. This would allow for local newscasts from cities accoss America similar to the NFL Sunday Ticket but America's Newsroom 7 days a week at 6am, 12noon, 6pm and 11pm.


Interesting thought --- although with spotbeams getting locals from outside the area is physically difficult.

Wasn't there a 24hr news channel made up of local stories from markets around the US? If it is still alive that might be an add.

BTW: While I have the thread open --- "CNN-I"
Can't ask too many times. 

JL


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

LtMunst said:


> Fox News HD


Oh yeah! definitely!

With the increased calarity, maybe even those with the most red-tinted glasses would finally be able to see that it's not really news. Nnnnnn...nah.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

garypen said:


> Oh yeah! definitely!
> 
> With the increased calarity, maybe even those with the most red-tinted glasses would finally be able to see that it's not really news. Nnnnnn...nah.


Anytime anyone mentions FoxNews there is always someone from the Peanut Gallery with some kind of political remark. Get over it. There is finally a news channel not beholden to the DNC.

Anyway, I was thinking mostly about getting a look at Kirin Chetry's legs in HD.


----------



## News Junky (Mar 16, 2005)

> Interesting thought --- although with spotbeams getting locals from outside the area is physically difficult.


I wonder if spot beams can be exanded out to allow for a broader footprint area. I think at a minimum they could offer the markets that are already available for RV owners and regional locals with that can already reach the subscriber by viture of being within the spotbeam despite being out of the DMA. Again, blacked out during network programs (pursuant to lil only laws) but unblocked when the local news comes on as well as local public affairs programming and specials.

-CNNi, I agree.

-A good European news channel like BBC24 or Sky News.

-SABC out of South Africa. They current carry a weekly 30 minute program from SABC that runs on Colous TV but something a little more extensive from SABC.

-Something good from the English speaking Caribbean Islands like a shared programming channel from existing OTA channels in Jamaica, The Virgin Islands, Barbados, The Bahamas and Trinidad.

I know. I'm living out my fantasies over the Internet. LOL!!!


----------



## J. Allen Head (Apr 21, 2002)

HD networks ABC, NBC, CBS, WB, UPN, Etc... Only have CBS-HD at the moment and would love to get the rest. Can't get any OTA because I live on the north side of a moutain and would have to have a 200' tower to clear for a southern view. And the Outdoor2 HD channel would be a great addition also.


----------



## tripod (May 7, 2005)

CNNI
OLN
SETANTA :hurah:


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

Still patiently waiting for LOGO!


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Like when are we going to get OLN, I have been waiting like forever for it, jeez common Dish...  lol... j/k


----------



## cicijay (Jan 6, 2003)

What's OLN? :lol:


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok how about some channels from countries where we have some Enlish speaking bretheren. Like Canada or Australia? I'd love a channel that showed Australian Rules Football on a regular basis, that's a fun game to watch! Or does Murdoch own all the TV stations down under?


----------



## JKnight (Oct 28, 2005)

CNN international
Starsports asia
NDTV


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

I wish they would drop channels and concentrate on picture quality and HD content instead of channel quantity. They have so many channels now that it is hard to see the forest through the trees!


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

I would like to see an Irish tv channel. Irish is the second largest ancestory in the US (behind german I believe). It doesn't make sense that it's not supported by either E* or DTV. I for one would subscribe to it in a heart beat.

Ken


----------



## amit5roy5 (Mar 4, 2004)

I would like to see:
- Western feeds for current channels
- CNN International
- Oxygen
- MTV Desi
- Star TV
- Lifetime Real Women
- The Anime Network


----------



## News Junky (Mar 16, 2005)

> - MTV Desi


Never heard of it until now.

FYI. A good mix of international music videos are on Link-TV (9410 on DISH)

http://www.worldlinktv.org/
http://linktvstore.org/

I'ts mostly left leaning documentaries from other countries but interesting none the less. They also have nightly news translated into to English from Middle Eastern extremist countries. Not Al-Jazeera but all the others. You'd be shocked to see how often terrorists are depicted as heros on middle eastern newscasts. Don't blame Link-Tv, their only letting us see what these crazies broadcast every day to their people over there.

One of their regular programs is World Music Videos. They usually lump regions together so if you like Eastern European music its pretty much all that for 30 minutes. If you like African music that's what they'll play for the whole show. Spanish, Asian, etc.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

I'd like to see BET Jazz & Ovation which were on AT&T Cable in 1999 when I left cable.


----------



## cicijay (Jan 6, 2003)

Other than HD network feeds and ESPN2 HD, I don't see a single channel listed in this thread that I would be willing to pay anything more for.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

cicijay said:


> Other than HD network feeds and ESPN2 HD, I don't see a single channel listed in this thread that I would be willing to pay anything more for.


That makes us even, cause I don't see anything in yours that I will pay anything more for either!


----------



## amit5roy5 (Mar 4, 2004)

I don't want to pay for anything that you guys watch.  There is a reason why things are in packages. If they weren't, prices would skyrocket.


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

WWE 24/7 

is a channel I want


----------



## ride525 (Aug 13, 2003)

OLN


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Geeke19 said:


> WWE 24/7
> 
> is a channel I want


WWE 24/7 is a VOD service and therefore Dish will not be picking it up, unless they go and pick up all of the VOD that WWE publishes for that week and adds it to a PPV station where it runs as shows on a continuous loop throughout the week until the content is updated (something I would have thought they would have done from now).

The only station I would pay for would be CNN International and OLN. I could see OLN coming back sooner or later but CNNi may be a long shot, unless when Time Warner goes to redo its contracts it sticks in the service...


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Slamminc11 said:


> Still patiently waiting for LOGO!


I'm right thier with ya, I wish Dish would hurry up and add logo to thier lineup.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

thxultra said:


> I'm right thier with ya, I wish Dish would hurry up and add logo to thier lineup.


They're probably waiting for the next round of contracts redos..


----------



## ScoMikey (Nov 3, 2005)

HD Nationals...VERY important to me, Im a new customer and reallly would rather have dish than directtv, but have been lookign back and forth.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Now that OLN is not on-Maybe E can add American Life Tv. I am still waiting for them to be on. Max.


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

Stalky14 said:


> I guess I'll toss my BBC World request in here. Offer it in an international news package
> consisting of BBC World, CNNI, EuroNews, and maybe DW. Put in on 121 or 61.5/148.
> Charge extra for it. It should be a cheap buck for Dish, certainly cheaper than 4 new
> sports channels in major packages on core satellites.


Amen!


----------



## navsatx (Dec 13, 2005)

I'd like to see more international channels and more channels that cater to all like for example The Anime Network for Anime Lovers, IATV and AzN tv for asian americans and those into asian pop and The Africa Channel for african americans and those into african music etc , more japanese channels and more french (TV5 is good but there's got to be a better channel im sure) . This is all I can think of right now.


----------



## navsatx (Dec 13, 2005)

cicijay said:


> What's OLN? :lol:


 Outdoor Living Network I Think


----------



## navsatx (Dec 13, 2005)

I forgot to mention of another channel i like that it'd be cool if it gets added the Gospel Music Channel and The Word network, JCTV and the Church Channel. Unfortunately Sky angel doesnt have anymore urban religious channels anymore like CTN adn The Dream Network


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

navsatx said:


> I forgot to mention of another channel i like that it'd be cool if it gets added the Gospel Music Channel and The Word network, JCTV and the Church Channel. Unfortunately Sky angel doesnt have anymore urban religious channels anymore like CTN adn The Dream Network


E* cannot add any more religious networks due to a non-compete contract with SkyAngel. Unfortumately that means the channel count SkyAngel has is the limit - channels had to leave to add the four 'family channels' this year. E* simply is not allowed to add more, regardless of space available.

JL


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Oln!


----------



## nclee (Dec 16, 2003)

logo please


----------



## SpencerKarter1985 (Jan 8, 2006)

I like to see to be added:

Sleuth
Re-add Lifetime and LMN 
BBC World
All new channels I've never heard of


----------



## Jerseyguy (Dec 13, 2005)

SportsNet NY (they play 85% of the NY Mets games)


----------



## bookwalk (May 10, 2005)

OXYGEN
OVATION
AMERICAN LIFE
WEALTH HD
STARZ HD
YES
OLD REALITY CHANNEL--NEW ONE (fox) NOT THE SAME


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

bookwalk said:


> OXYGEN
> OVATION
> AMERICAN LIFE
> WEALTH HD
> ...


I think the old reality channel went off in the United States for some reason.

Oxygen
Ovation
BBC NEWS


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

“Prime Time” broadcasts from English speaking countries. For example from Australia, New Zealand, UK, South Africa.

Some where out there, there has to be something better than re-runs of USA networks, especially during our summers of re-run, re-runs.

Bob


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

James Long said:


> E* cannot add any more religious networks due to a non-compete contract with SkyAngel. Unfortumately that means the channel count SkyAngel has is the limit - channels had to leave to add the four 'family channels' this year. E* simply is not allowed to add more, regardless of space available.
> 
> JL


Does that apply to all religious channels or just the Christian ones?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Fifty Caliber said:


> Does that apply to all religious channels or just the Christian ones?


All.

JL


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

Lifetime and lmn channels back
oxygen
return Oln
Fine living


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

angiecopus said:


> Lifetime and lmn channels back
> oxygen
> return Oln
> Fine living


You got 2 of the 5 The others arent back yet


----------



## alsays (Aug 12, 2005)

Direct TV has really been pushing that they carry Logo with magazine ads and televisions commercials. Why is Dish dragging their feet?


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Verizon Fios has alot of channels and i heard has every single HD channel, lets see dish network get all what verizon has


----------



## pgde (Nov 30, 2005)

National Geographic HD....


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

juan ellitinez said:


> You got 2 of the 5 The others arent back yet


i know, thats scary. i am glad to see oxygen because of the same day repeat of the ellen degeneris show, just in case i happen to miss it. i had not seen a Diffrent world in reruns in ages.


----------



## Alan R. Pope (Jan 16, 2004)

hd network channels for us folks in the rural areas who cant receive them ota.


----------



## kariato (Dec 16, 2002)

Add BBC World. (Drop Fox News)


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

I know I haven't said it in a couple weeks, so...

Still waiting on LOGO!!!!!!


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

alsays said:


> Direct TV has really been pushing that they carry Logo with magazine ads and televisions commercials. Why is Dish dragging their feet?


I feel you here. I may be switching to D* just because of this. Also dish dropped the g*y voom channel. Why isn't dish carrying these channels? Does dish have a problem with glbt programming? If dish doesn't have any plans to carry logo when my contract is up I will be forced to switch.


----------



## ferchita (Dec 30, 2005)

I would definitly love to see Setatnta Sport, and would be more than ready to pay $12 bucks a month for it (D* has it...)


----------



## J. Allen Head (Apr 21, 2002)

What the heck is LOGO, never heard of it before


----------



## J. Allen Head (Apr 21, 2002)

Alan R. Pope said:


> hd network channels for us folks in the rural areas who cant receive them ota.


Same here Alan


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

FoxSportsnet Bay Area in HD please 
MLB Ticket in HD would be great too.


----------



## JackS (Jul 5, 2004)

Starz HD, NESN HD, Fox SportsNet New England HD

JackS


----------



## smoke (Apr 7, 2005)

Starz HD
Majors in HD -- will never be able to receive local OTA channels!


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

National HD feeds of UPN and WB as most in the smaller markets do not have HD feeds. Some do not even have UPN feeds over the air.


For now on lets try to only add HD channels, after all some day everything will be HD.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Still looking for SciFi in HD.....


----------



## Smegal (Nov 15, 2004)

OLN with the hockey games included.
Starz


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

I think it would more intresting to know which channels to bring the axe down on.


----------



## Avillant (May 21, 2004)

Logo Please and also get Lifetime back on. It is the only way I can watch Robert Schuller's Hour Of Power each Sunday.


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

Hour of Power is also on TBN on saturday nites at 9:00.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Logo and all chicago locals. I notice d* doesn't carry wgnhd this is a great channel I hope dish carrys it. Whats with the wait for logo.


----------



## obermi (Mar 13, 2005)

Lot more music video channels! Would be nice. Dish is a little behind on music video channels. Cox has a lot more and added this week a HD MTV Channel.


----------



## obermi (Mar 13, 2005)

More music video channels! Would be great! Dish is a little behind on music video channels. Cox has several more and added this week a HD MTV channel.


----------



## whippage (Dec 3, 2005)

THE FIGHT NETWORK All fights 24/7


----------



## Stalky14 (Feb 18, 2005)

The Tube.

The G10R feed is now RetroJams. WTF?


----------



## satellitekid (Dec 15, 2005)

channel i like to see on dishnetwork is
AMERICAN LIFE TV NETWORK ,SCREAM CHANNEL-CANADA.DRIVE-IN CLASSICS-CANADA,VISION TV CANADA,CTS-CANADA


----------



## shadowman413 (Jan 29, 2006)

Geeke19 said:


> WWE 24/7
> 
> is a channel I want


WWE 24/7 is a Video on Demand service, not an actual cable channel.


----------



## shadowman413 (Jan 29, 2006)

JKnight said:


> CNN international
> Starsports asia
> NDTV


You will get "Television Dominicana" instead of NDTV or SuperCanal Caribe.

Now to my want list on Dish:

For those in NYC: The YES! Network and SportsNet New York

On Dish LAtino:

T y C Sports
52MX (MVS) from Mexico
Ecuavisa Internacional
Telefe
and (from Puerto Rico) WAPA America aka "the seventh and only Spanish superstation LOL" (their exclusivity clause for DirecTV as their only sattlelite provider ends in a few days)


----------



## midwave (Jun 20, 2004)

American Life TV Network
BET Jazz
Sleuth Channel

...additionally...
Encore MoviePlex for Dish60/Dish120 subscribers
Encore WAM! and/or Starz Kids & Family for DishFAMILY subscribers


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

midwave said:


> American Life TV Network
> BET Jazz
> Sleuth Channel
> 
> ...


I read somewhere that Sleuth will be on Dish soon.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

midwave said:


> American Life TV Network
> BET Jazz
> Sleuth Channel
> 
> ...


Kind of weird, Comcast here not long ago added Encore MoviePlex to their Digital Plus tier, which already has both East and West themes of all of the Encore theme channels except only 1 feed of Encore Wam. Even though MoviePlex duplicates a different Encore theme every day, it does seam to be like it is in a 3rd time zone because what ever theme it is duplicating on a given night the movie will be on latter then the equivalent East feed and earlier then the equivalent West feed, giving you 3 chances to watch or record a particular movie sometimes.


----------



## HCTXPablo (Jun 11, 2004)

Probably duplicating:

StarzHD, Movie ChannelHD, CinemaxHD, EncoreHD...it is surprising that these have not appeared already...what a better way to entice HD afficianados to signup for AEP or all of the premium channel packages--I would be interested to know how many HD subs pony up for HBO and Showtime because it gets you the HD offering but don't any other movie channels. My guess is that many would add the rest if the HD version was included also.

Working out the deal with OLN would be nice, but I do back Charlie in the fight if like Lifetime, OLN (or should we say CommunistCast) is playing dirty poker.

National Geographic HD and the regional sports networks (Fox Southwest in my area) in HD would be welcome additions...in fact, short of Shopping Networks, any new HD offerings would be welcome...

Finally, yet I believe I read somewhere that these were cable-only networks, but through CC in Dallas, my mom gets INHD and INHD2 and they are good quality with good programming channels...

Oh well, a fellow can dream....

Pablo


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

Logo (MTV), Current, Independent TV, American Life TV (nostalgia), National Geographic HD...and any other channel that offers independent films. Thats all that comes to mind. Also, wouldn't mind West feeds, as well as the Eastern feeds of FX, A&E, USA, COURT TV...

Bruce

PS...Is anyone at DISH listening or care?

A


jhamps10 said:


> What does everyone want on Dish net.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

starz hd
the movie channel hd
turner classic movies hd
sci fi hd
*any* hd


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

If dish wants to provide every HD source out there they still have to tackle:

Starz HD, Cinemax HD, TMC HD (The West feeds of premiums)

INHD, INHD2, NGCHD, MHD, Outdoor Channel 2 HD, Wealth TV (not a big whoop)

Providing every HD RSN feed available.
Providing the NBA TV HD games again.
Provide OLN and it's NHL hockey in HD

(when it launches it)
Howard Stern on Demand in HD
FOX HD, Penthouse HDTV, TCM HD

Dish will be adding Food Network HD, HGTV HD, Sleuth HD (when they launch)

and I think I covered it all


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

All of the BBC Channels


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Anything HD except Lifetime


----------

